# She hates her food.



## Almond2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Almond doesn't like her old brand food. We gave her "Purina: Pro Plan, chicken & rice formula" since we brought her from the breeder. then we mixed with Royal Canin: mother & baby cat when she was nursing. We stop to give her royal Canin after we separated the babies. She didn't eat much of her food, so we added Royal Canin back her food. She only likes to eat baby food right now. What can we do with this? Also the babies, they are 10 weeks old today, we still mix baby cat food and little bit of adult cat food. Is it okay with them?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The Royal Canin food has higher fat, which can taste better to some hedgehogs, so that might be causing her reluctance to switch back. Royal Canin has 23% fat, Pro Plan only 16%. Perhaps you could try finding a food that's 18-20% fat, and seeing if she'll switch onto that, then you can find a lower fat food (15% or less) to try mixing in & see if she'll eat both to balance out the diet a little bit.

Personally I wouldn't switch back to the Pro Plan food anyway - it's a bit too high in protein for a dry food, and the ingredients aren't fantastic. I'd consider both Pro Plan & Royal Canin to be medium-quality foods. There's others out there that are worth trying that would be a bit better quality in terms of ingredients and that she might be willing to give a try. One example, Halo Spots Stew - http://shop.halopets.com/Dry-Cat-Food-Indoor/Cat-Dry-Indoor-Chicken-3lb Great ingredients, 18% fat (which she might take to better), and if I'm remembering correctly, the kibble is nice and small. Though I know you may not be able to get it near you, but just an example!


----------



## Almond2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> The Royal Canin food has higher fat, which can taste better to some hedgehogs, so that might be causing her reluctance to switch back. Royal Canin has 23% fat, Pro Plan only 16%. Perhaps you could try finding a food that's 18-20% fat, and seeing if she'll switch onto that, then you can find a lower fat food (15% or less) to try mixing in & see if she'll eat both to balance out the diet a little bit.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't switch back to the Pro Plan food anyway - it's a bit too high in protein for a dry food, and the ingredients aren't fantastic. I'd consider both Pro Plan & Royal Canin to be medium-quality foods. There's others out there that are worth trying that would be a bit better quality in terms of ingredients and that she might be willing to give a try. One example, Halo Spots Stew - http://shop.halopets.com/Dry-Cat-Food-Indoor/Cat-Dry-Indoor-Chicken-3lb Great ingredients, 18% fat (which she might take to better), and if I'm remembering correctly, the kibble is nice and small. Though I know you may not be able to get it near you, but just an example!


Thank you for your help. Can I also try same way to the babies?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It might be a good idea to move them to a slightly lower fat food as well, yeah. Higher fat isn't quite as concerning (usually!) with them since they're growing so fast, but something a bit lower would be good. Then just make sure you keep an eye on weights and body shapes to make sure no one's getting too pudgy!


----------



## Almond2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> It might be a good idea to move them to a slightly lower fat food as well, yeah. Higher fat isn't quite as concerning (usually!) with them since they're growing so fast, but something a bit lower would be good. Then just make sure you keep an eye on weights and body shapes to make sure no one's getting too pudgy!


Thanks!
You are right!.!. They are only ten weeks old and grow up so fast.


----------



## Almond2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Almond2013 said:


> Thank you for your help. Can I also try same way to the babies?


Almond and the babies love this new brand. .Thanks!!!


----------

